# Daily predictions



## RocketH (Sep 30, 2021)

UEFA Europa League Prediction​①Marseille VS Galatasaray 1X2 prediction: Marseille





						Marseille VS Galatasaray Predictions, Betting Tips & H2H Preview - goaloo1.com
					

Marseille VS Galatasaray predictions, betting tips and h2h preview of UEFA Europa League 30/09/2021



					www.goaloo1.com
				




②West Ham United VS Rapid Wien 1X2 prediction: West Ham United





						West Ham United VS Rapid Wien Predictions, Betting Tips & H2H Preview - goaloo1.com
					

West Ham United VS Rapid Wien predictions, betting tips and h2h preview of UEFA Europa League 30/09/2021



					www.goaloo1.com


----------



## RocketH (Oct 1, 2021)

*[German Bundesliga] FC Koln vs Greuther* *Furth* _





						FC Koln VS Greuther Furth - Football analysis, live stream, predictions & head to head - goaloo1.com
					

You can check H2H stats, match predictions, odds analysis and standings for FC Koln VS Greuther Furth of German Bundesliga on 02-10-2021



					www.goaloo1.com
				



_ We would like to say Koln will be undefeated and possibly will finish with 1-0.

*[France Ligue 1] Lens vs Reims* _





						Lens VS Reims - Football analysis, live stream, predictions & head to head - goaloo1.com
					

You can check H2H stats, match predictions, odds analysis and standings for Lens VS Reims of France Ligue 1 on 02-10-2021



					www.goaloo1.com
				



_Lens had 4 victories of recent 6 fixtures, while Reims went up and down in recent. So, its reasonable to notice a home win.

*[England Championship] Stoke City vs West Bromwich(WBA) *_





						Stoke City VS West Bromwich(WBA) - Football analysis, live stream, predictions & head to head - goaloo1.com
					

You can check H2H stats, match predictions, odds analysis and standings for Stoke City VS West Bromwich(WBA) of England Championship on 02-10-2021



					www.goaloo1.com
				



Basing on all facts, WBA will grab points in the coming fixture._


----------



## RocketH (Oct 2, 2021)

*[France Ligue 1] Nice VS Stade Brestois* _





						Nice VS Stade Brestois - Football analysis, live stream, predictions & head to head - goaloo1.com
					

You can check H2H stats, match predictions, odds analysis and standings for Nice VS Stade Brestois of France Ligue 1 on 03-10-2021



					www.goaloo1.com
				



_In this game the chance that Nice wins is 54.54%, the chance for a draw is 24.24% and the chance for Stade Brestois to win this game is 21.23%.

*[Spanish La Liga] Atletico Madrid VS FC Barcelona* _





						Atletico Madrid VS FC Barcelona - Football analysis, live stream, predictions & head to head - goaloo1.com
					

You can check H2H stats, match predictions, odds analysis and standings for Atletico Madrid VS FC Barcelona of Spanish La Liga on 03-10-2021



					www.goaloo1.com
				



In this game the chance that Atletico Madrid wins is 43.82%, the chance for a draw is 27.92% and the chance for FC Barcelona to win this game is 28.26%._

*[English Premier League] Leeds United VS Watford* _





						Leeds United VS Watford - Football analysis, live stream, predictions & head to head - goaloo1.com
					

You can check H2H stats, match predictions, odds analysis and standings for Leeds United VS Watford of English Premier League on 02-10-2021



					www.goaloo1.com
				



In this game the chance that Leeds United wins is 57.12%, the chance for a draw is 23.57% and the chance for Watford to win this game is 19.31%._


----------



## RocketH (Oct 5, 2021)

*[Thai Premier League] BEC Tero Sasana vs Chonburi Shark FC* _





						BEC Tero Sasana VS Chonburi Shark FC - Football analysis, live stream, predictions & head to head - goaloo1.com
					

You can check H2H stats, match predictions, odds analysis and standings for BEC Tero Sasana VS Chonburi Shark FC of Thai Premier League on 05-10-2021



					www.goaloo1.com
				



BEC Tero Sasana has not tasted any victories in the first 5 league games including 3 losses. As in a bad condition, they will feel hard in the battle against Chonburi Shark FC which is stable in form._

*[Primera Division de Chile] Nublense vs Deportes La Serena *_





						Nublense VS Deportes La Serena - Football analysis, live stream, predictions & head to head - goaloo1.com
					

You can check H2H stats, match predictions, odds analysis and standings for Nublense VS Deportes La Serena of Primera Division de Chile on 06-10-2021



					www.goaloo1.com
				



_Deportes La Serena are going through 2 consecutive losses during which they were the first team to concede. Its difficult to be satisfied for them on the pitch. So it will be more opportunies for Nublense in this game.

*[Brazil Serie A] Corinthians Paulista (SP) vs Bahia* _





						Corinthians Paulista (SP) VS Bahia - Football analysis, live stream, predictions & head to head - goaloo1.com
					

You can check H2H stats, match predictions, odds analysis and standings for Corinthians Paulista (SP) VS Bahia of Brazil Serie A on 06-10-2021



					www.goaloo1.com
				



Depending on above all, Corinthians Paulista (SP) can more possibly grab 3 points._


----------



## RocketH (Oct 6, 2021)

Ronnie5 said:


> UEFA Europa League Prediction​①Marseille VS Galatasaray 1X2 prediction: Marseille
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Marseille 0-0 Galatasaray ×
West Ham United 2-0 Rapid Wien √


----------



## RocketH (Oct 6, 2021)

Ronnie5 said:


> *[German Bundesliga] FC Koln vs Greuther* *Furth* _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*FC Koln 3-1 Greuther* *Furth √
Lens 2-0 Reims √
Stoke City 1-0 West Bromwich(WBA) ×*


----------



## RocketH (Oct 6, 2021)

Ronnie5 said:


> *[France Ligue 1] Nice VS Stade Brestois* _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Nice 2-1 Stade Brestois √
Atletico Madrid 2-0 FC Barcelona √
Leeds United 1-0 Watford √*


----------



## RocketH (Oct 6, 2021)

Ronnie5 said:


> *[Thai Premier League] BEC Tero Sasana vs Chonburi Shark FC* _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*BEC Tero Sasana 2-0 Chonburi Shark FC ×
Nublense 0-1 Deportes La Serena ×
Corinthians Paulista (SP) 3-1 Bahia √*


----------



## RocketH (Oct 6, 2021)

*[Brazil Serie A] Fluminense RJ vs Fortaleza* _





						Fluminense RJ VS Fortaleza - Football analysis, live stream, predictions & head to head - goaloo1.com
					

You can check H2H stats, match predictions, odds analysis and standings for Fluminense RJ VS Fortaleza of Brazil Serie A on 07-10-2021



					www.goaloo1.com
				



_*Prediction:* *Fluminense RJ

[Brazil Serie A] America MG vs Palmeiras* _





						America MG VS Palmeiras - Football analysis, live stream, predictions & head to head - goaloo1.com
					

You can check H2H stats, match predictions, odds analysis and standings for America MG VS Palmeiras of Brazil Serie A on 07-10-2021



					www.goaloo1.com
				



_*Prediction: Palmeiras

[Brazil Serie A] Ceara vs Internacional RS *_





						Ceara VS Internacional RS - Football analysis, live stream, predictions & head to head - goaloo1.com
					

You can check H2H stats, match predictions, odds analysis and standings for Ceara VS Internacional RS of Brazil Serie A on 07-10-2021



					www.goaloo1.com
				



_*Prediction: Internacional RS*


----------



## RocketH (Oct 7, 2021)

*[UEFA Nations League] Belgium VS France* 
1X2 Prediction: *Belgium*
_





						Belgium VS France - Football analysis, live stream, predictions & head to head - Goaloo
					

You can check H2H stats, match predictions, odds analysis and standings for Belgium VS France of UEFA Nations League on 08-10-2021.



					www.goaloo1.com
				



_
*[Brazil Serie A] Sao Paulo VS Santos* 
1X2 Predicition: *Draw*
_





						Sao Paulo VS Santos - Football analysis, live stream, predictions & head to head - Goaloo
					

You can check H2H stats, match predictions, odds analysis and standings for Sao Paulo VS Santos of Brazil Serie A on 08-10-2021.



					www.goaloo1.com
				



_
*[FIFA World Cup qualification (CONMEBOL)] Peru VS Chile *
1X2 Predicition:* Peru*
_





						Peru VS Chile - Football analysis, live stream, predictions & head to head - Goaloo
					

You can check H2H stats, match predictions, odds analysis and standings for Peru VS Chile of FIFA World Cup qualification (CONMEBOL) on 08-10-2021.



					www.goaloo1.com
				



_


----------



## RocketH (Oct 8, 2021)

Ronnie5 said:


> *[UEFA Nations League] Belgium VS France*
> 1X2 Prediction: *Belgium*
> _
> 
> ...


*Belgium 2-3 France × *





						Belgium VS France - Football analysis, live stream, predictions & head to head - Goaloo
					

You can check H2H stats, match predictions, odds analysis and standings for Belgium VS France of UEFA Nations League on 08-10-2021.



					www.goaloo1.com
				



*Sao Paulo 1-1 Santos √*





						Sao Paulo VS Santos - Football analysis, live stream, predictions & head to head - Goaloo
					

You can check H2H stats, match predictions, odds analysis and standings for Sao Paulo VS Santos of Brazil Serie A on 08-10-2021.



					www.goaloo1.com
				



*Peru 2-0 Chile √*





						Peru VS Chile - Football analysis, live stream, predictions & head to head - Goaloo
					

You can check H2H stats, match predictions, odds analysis and standings for Peru VS Chile of FIFA World Cup qualification (CONMEBOL) on 08-10-2021.



					www.goaloo1.com


----------



## RocketH (Oct 8, 2021)

*[Spanish Segunda Division] Real Valladolid VS Malaga*
(09-10-2021 03:00 Saturday GMT+8)
1X2 Prediction: *Real Valladolid*
_





						Real Valladolid VS Malaga - Football analysis, live stream, predictions & head to head - goaloo1.com
					

You can check H2H stats, match predictions, odds analysis and standings for Real Valladolid VS Malaga of Spanish Segunda Division on 09-10-2021



					www.goaloo1.com
				



_
*[FIFA World Cup qualification] Czech VS Wales *
(09-10-2021 02:45 Saturday GMT+8)
1X2 Prediction: *Draw*
_





						Czech VS Wales - Football analysis, live stream, predictions & head to head - goaloo1.com
					

You can check H2H stats, match predictions, odds analysis and standings for Czech VS Wales of FIFA World Cup qualification (UEFA) on 09-10-2021



					www.goaloo1.com
				



_
*[FIFA World Cup qualification] Turkey VS Norway*
(09-10-2021 02:45 Saturday GMT+8)
1X2 Prediction: *Norway*
_





						Turkey VS Norway - Football analysis, live stream, predictions & head to head - goaloo1.com
					

You can check H2H stats, match predictions, odds analysis and standings for Turkey VS Norway of FIFA World Cup qualification (UEFA) on 09-10-2021



					www.goaloo1.com
				



_


----------



## RocketH (Oct 11, 2021)

*Real Valladolid 1-1 Malaga ×
Czech 2-2 Wales √
Turkey 1-1 Norway ×
33.3%，feel not good.*


----------



## RocketH (Oct 11, 2021)

*[Brazil Serie A] Cuiaba VS Sao Paulo*
12-10-2021 07:00 Tuesday GMT+8
1X2 Prediction*: Draw*





						Cuiaba VS Sao Paulo - Football analysis, live stream, predictions & head to head - Goaloo
					

You can check H2H stats, match predictions, odds analysis and standings for Cuiaba VS Sao Paulo of Brazil Serie A on 12-10-2021.



					www.goaloo1.com
				




*[FIFA World Cup qualification (UEFA)] Croatia VS Slovakia*
12-10-2021 02:45 Tuesday GMT+8
Over/Under: *Under 2.5 goals*





						Croatia VS Slovakia - Football analysis, live stream, predictions & head to head - Goaloo
					

You can check H2H stats, match predictions, odds analysis and standings for Croatia VS Slovakia of FIFA World Cup qualification (UEFA) on 12-10-2021.



					www.goaloo1.com
				




*[FIFA World Cup qualification (UEFA)] Belarus VS Czech*
12-10-2021 02:45 Tuesday GMT+8
Over/Under: *Over 2.75 goals*





						Belarus VS Czech - Football analysis, live stream, predictions & head to head - Goaloo
					

You can check H2H stats, match predictions, odds analysis and standings for Belarus VS Czech of FIFA World Cup qualification (UEFA) on 12-10-2021.



					www.goaloo1.com


----------



## sunnyabasd (Oct 11, 2021)

Do you want to WIN BIG from our free games selection??? If yes, email or chat with us on WhatsApp

Email - burkejenny75@gmail.com
WhatsApp- +1(970)847-5113


----------



## RocketH (Oct 12, 2021)

Ronnie5 said:


> *[Brazil Serie A] Cuiaba VS Sao Paulo*
> 12-10-2021 07:00 Tuesday GMT+8
> 1X2 Prediction*: Draw*
> 
> ...


*Cuiaba 0-0 Sao Paulo √
Croatia 2-2 Slovakia ×
Belarus 0-2 Czech ×*


----------



## RocketH (Oct 12, 2021)

*[Brazil Serie A] Bragantino vs **Atletico Clube Goianiense*
13-10-2021 06:00 Wednesday GMT+8
1X2 Prediction: *Bragantino*





						Bragantino VS Atletico Clube Goianiense - Football analysis, live stream, predictions & head to head - Goaloo
					

You can check H2H stats, match predictions, odds analysis and standings for Bragantino VS Atletico Clube Goianiense of Brazil Serie A on 13-10-2021.



					www.goaloo1.com
				




*[FIFA World Cup qualification (AFC)] Japan vs **Australia*
12-10-2021 18:10 Tuesday GMT+8
1X2 Prediction: *Japan*





						Japan VS Australia - Football analysis, live stream, predictions & head to head - Goaloo
					

You can check H2H stats, match predictions, odds analysis and standings for Japan VS Australia of FIFA World Cup qualification (AFC) on 12-10-2021.



					www.goaloo1.com
				




*[FIFA World Cup qualification (AFC)] Iran vs **Korea Republic*
12-10-2021 21:30 Tuesday GMT+8
1X2 Prediction: *draw*





						Iran VS South Korea - Football analysis, live stream, predictions & head to head - Goaloo
					

You can check H2H stats, match predictions, odds analysis and standings for Iran VS South Korea of FIFA World Cup qualification (AFC) on 12-10-2021.



					www.goaloo1.com
				




*[FIFA World Cup qualification (AFC)] Denmark vs **Austria*
13-10-2021 02:45 Wednesday GMT+8
1X2 Prediction: *Denmark/draw*





						Denmark VS Austria - Football analysis, live stream, predictions & head to head - Goaloo
					

You can check H2H stats, match predictions, odds analysis and standings for Denmark VS Austria of FIFA World Cup qualification (UEFA) on 13-10-2021.



					www.goaloo1.com


----------



## RocketH (Oct 13, 2021)

Ronnie5 said:


> *[Brazil Serie A] Bragantino vs **Atletico Clube Goianiense*
> 13-10-2021 06:00 Wednesday GMT+8
> 1X2 Prediction: *Bragantino*
> 
> ...


*Bragantino 1-0 Atletico Clube Goianiense √
Japan 2-1 Australia √
Iran 1-1 Korea Republic √
Denmark 1-0 Austria √
Congrats if you were in.*


----------



## RocketH (Oct 13, 2021)

[Brazil Serie A] Corinthians Paulista(SP) vs Fluminense RJ
14-10-2021 08:00 Thursday GMT+8
Prediction: Corinthians Paulista(SP)





						Corinthians Paulista (SP) VS Fluminense RJ - Football analysis, live stream, predictions & head to head - Goaloo
					

You can check H2H stats, match predictions, odds analysis and standings for Corinthians Paulista (SP) VS Fluminense RJ of Brazil Serie A on 14-10-2021.



					www.goaloo1.com
				




[Brazil Serie A] Internacional RS vs America MG
14-10-2021 08:30 Thursday GMT+8
Prediction: Over 2.25 goals/Internacional RS





						Internacional RS VS America MG - Football analysis, live stream, predictions & head to head - Goaloo
					

You can check H2H stats, match predictions, odds analysis and standings for Internacional RS VS America MG of Brazil Serie A on 14-10-2021.



					www.goaloo1.com
				




[FIFA World Cup qualification (CONCACAF)] El Salvador vs Mexico
14-10-2021 10:05 Thursday GMT+8
Prediction: Under 2.25 goals





						El Salvador vs Mexico Live Score & Stream Free, H2H and Prediction
					

Check El Salvador vs Mexico livescore, free live stream, h2h stats and prediction on Goaloo.



					www.goaloo1.com


----------



## RocketH (Oct 14, 2021)

Ronnie5 said:


> [Brazil Serie A] Corinthians Paulista(SP) vs Fluminense RJ
> 14-10-2021 08:00 Thursday GMT+8
> Prediction: Corinthians Paulista(SP)
> 
> ...


*Corinthians Paulista(SP) 1-0 Fluminense RJ √
Internacional RS 3-1 America MG √
El Salvador 0-2 Mexico √
Work hard and good luck. Keep following for more free tips.*


----------



## RocketH (Oct 14, 2021)

*[Brazil Serie A] Cuiaba vs Sport Club Recife PE*
15-10-2021 06:00 Friday GMT+8
AH Prediction: Sport Club Recife PE+0.25
1x2 Prediction: Draw





						Cuiaba VS Sport Club do Recife - Football analysis, live stream, predictions & head to head - Goaloo
					

You can check H2H stats, match predictions, odds analysis and standings for Cuiaba VS Sport Club do Recife of Brazil Serie A on 15-10-2021.



					www.goaloo1.com
				




*[FIFA World Cup qualification (CONCACAF)] Brazil vs Uraguay*
15-10-2021 08:30 Friday GMT+8
Prediction: Over 2.25 goals





						Brazil VS Uruguay - Football analysis, live stream, predictions & head to head - Goaloo
					

You can check H2H stats, match predictions, odds analysis and standings for Brazil VS Uruguay of FIFA World Cup qualification (CONMEBOL) on 15-10-2021.



					www.goaloo1.com
				




*[FIFA World Cup qualification (CONCACAF)] Colombia vs Ecuador*
15-10-2021 05:00 Friday GMT+8
Prediction: Over 2.25 goals





						Colombia VS Ecuador - Football analysis, live stream, predictions & head to head - Goaloo
					

You can check H2H stats, match predictions, odds analysis and standings for Colombia VS Ecuador of FIFA World Cup qualification (CONMEBOL) on 15-10-2021.



					www.goaloo1.com


----------



## RocketH (Oct 15, 2021)

Ronnie5 said:


> *[Brazil Serie A] Cuiaba vs Sport Club Recife PE*
> 15-10-2021 06:00 Friday GMT+8
> AH Prediction: Sport Club Recife PE+0.25
> 1x2 Prediction: Draw
> ...


*Cuiaba 1-0 Sport Club Recife PE ×
Brazil 4-1 Uraguay √
Colombia 0-0 Ecuador ×
Feel not good but keep going.*


----------



## RocketH (Oct 15, 2021)

*[Spanish Segunda Division] Eibar vs Almeria*
16-10-2021 03:00 Saturday GMT+8
Prediciton: *Almeria/draw*
_





						Eibar VS Almeria - Football analysis, live stream, predictions & head to head - goaloo1.com
					

You can check H2H stats, match predictions, odds analysis and standings for Eibar VS Almeria of Spanish Segunda Division on 16-10-2021



					www.goaloo1.com
				



_
*[England Championship] West Bromwich(WBA) vs Birmingham City*
16-10-2021 03:00 Saturday GMT+8
Prediciton: *Under 2.5 goals*
_





						West Bromwich(WBA) VS Birmingham City - Football analysis, live stream, predictions & head to head - goaloo1.com
					

You can check H2H stats, match predictions, odds analysis and standings for West Bromwich(WBA) VS Birmingham City of England Championship on 16-10-2021



					www.goaloo1.com
				



_
*[German Bundesliga] TSG Hoffenheim vs FC Koln*
16-10-2021 02:30 Saturday GMT+8
Prediciton: *TSG Hoffenheim*
_





						TSG Hoffenheim VS FC Koln - Football analysis, live stream, predictions & head to head - goaloo1.com
					

You can check H2H stats, match predictions, odds analysis and standings for TSG Hoffenheim VS FC Koln of German Bundesliga on 16-10-2021



					www.goaloo1.com
				



_
*[German Bundesliga 2] SC Paderborn 07 vs Jahn Regensburg*
16-10-2021 00:30 Saturday GMT+8
Prediciton: *SC Paderborn 07*
_





						SC Paderborn 07 VS Jahn Regensburg - Football analysis, live stream, predictions & head to head - goaloo1.com
					

You can check H2H stats, match predictions, odds analysis and standings for SC Paderborn 07 VS Jahn Regensburg of German Bundesliga 2 on 16-10-2021



					www.goaloo1.com
				



_


----------



## RocketH (Oct 16, 2021)

Ronnie5 said:


> *[Spanish Segunda Division] Eibar vs Almeria*
> 16-10-2021 03:00 Saturday GMT+8
> Prediciton: *Almeria/draw*
> _
> ...


*Eibar 1-0 Almeria ×
West Bromwich(WBA) 1-0 Birmingham City √
TSG Hoffenheim 5-0 FC Koln √
SC Paderborn 07 1-1 Jahn Regensburg ×
The first one Eibar vs Almeria was a risk shot to high profile but failed. Will keep going..*


----------



## RocketH (Oct 16, 2021)

*[English Premier League] Norwich City vs Brighton Hove Albion*
16-10-2021 22:00 Saturday GMT+8
Prediciton: *Brighton Hove Albion
More analysis and odds*
https://www.goaloo1.com/match/h2h-2027864

*[France Ligue 1] Clermont vs Lille*
16-10-2021 23:00 Saturday GMT+8
Prediciton: *Lille
More analysis and odds*
https://www.goaloo1.com/match/h2h-2034700

*[Italian Serie A] AC Milan vs Verona*
17-10-2021 02:45 Sunday GMT+8
Prediciton: *Under 2.75 goals
More analysis and odds*
https://www.goaloo1.com/match/h2h-2053387
*
[Spanish La Liga] Levante vs Getafe*
17-10-2021 00:30 Sunday GMT+8
Prediciton: *Under 2 goals
More analysis and odds*
https://www.goaloo1.com/match/h2h-2038417


----------



## RocketH (Oct 18, 2021)

Ronnie5 said:


> *[English Premier League] Norwich City vs Brighton Hove Albion*
> 16-10-2021 22:00 Saturday GMT+8
> Prediciton: *Brighton Hove Albion
> More analysis and odds*
> ...


*Norwich City 0-0 Brighton Hove Albion 
Clermont 1-0 Lille 
AC Milan 3-2 Verona 
Levante 0-0 Getafe *


----------



## RocketH (Oct 18, 2021)

*[Spanish La Liga] Alaves vs Real Betis*
19-10-2021 01:00 Tuesday GMT+8
*Real Betis*
*More analysis and odds*





						Alaves VS Real Betis - Football analysis, live stream, predictions & head to head - Goaloo
					

You can check H2H stats, match predictions, odds analysis and standings for Alaves VS Real Betis of Spanish La Liga on 19-10-2021.



					www.goaloo1.com
				




*[France Ligue 2] Nimes vs Ajaccio*
19-10-2021 02:45 Tuesday GMT+8
*Draw*
*More analysis and odds*





						Nimes VS Ajaccio - Football analysis, live stream, predictions & head to head - Goaloo
					

You can check H2H stats, match predictions, odds analysis and standings for Nimes VS Ajaccio of France Ligue 2 on 19-10-2021.



					www.goaloo1.com
				




*[Italian Serie A] Venezia vs Fiorentina*
19-10-2021 02:45 Tuesday GMT+8
*Fiorentina*
*More analysis and odds*





						Venezia VS Fiorentina - Football analysis, live stream, predictions & head to head - Goaloo
					

You can check H2H stats, match predictions, odds analysis and standings for Venezia VS Fiorentina of Italian Serie A on 19-10-2021.



					www.goaloo1.com


----------



## RocketH (Oct 19, 2021)

Ronnie5 said:


> *[Spanish La Liga] Alaves vs Real Betis*
> 19-10-2021 01:00 Tuesday GMT+8
> *Real Betis*
> *More analysis and odds*
> ...


----------



## RocketH (Oct 19, 2021)

[UEFA Champions League] FC Porto vs AC Milan
20-10-2021 03:00 Wednesday GMT+8
Under 2.5 goals @1.88
You can check the odds here





						FC Porto VS AC Milan - Football analysis, live stream, predictions & head to head - Goaloo
					

You can check H2H stats, match predictions, odds analysis and standings for FC Porto VS AC Milan of UEFA Champions League on 20-10-2021.



					www.goaloo1.com
				




[UEFA Champions League] PSG vs RB Leripzig
20-10-2021 03:00 Wednesday GMT+8
Under 3.25 goals @1.87
You can check the live odds here





						FC Porto vs AC Milan Odds & Live Betting Odds.
					

Goaloo updates FC Porto vs AC Milan 1x2 odds, asian handicap, over under and all live betting odds.



					data.goaloo1.com
				




[UEFA Champions League] FC Shakhtar Donetsk vs Real Madrid
20-10-2021 03:00 Wednesday GMT+8
Real Madrid -0.75 @1.88
You can check the live odds here





						FC Shakhtar Donetsk vs Real Madrid Live 1x2 & Asian Handicap Odds Comparison
					

Goaloo provides macauslot or other bookmakers' live 1x2 odds comparison，asian handicap，over under for FC Shakhtar Donetsk and Real Madrid.



					data.goaloo1.com


----------



## RocketH (Oct 20, 2021)

Ronnie5 said:


> [UEFA Champions League] FC Porto vs AC Milan
> 20-10-2021 03:00 Wednesday GMT+8
> Under 2.5 goals @1.88
> You can check the odds here
> ...


FC Porto 1-0 AC Milan Porto always "killer" of the hottest.
PSG 3-2 RB Leripzig  Such a bad defence of PSG and Messi save the victory
FC Shakhtar Donetsk 0-5 Real Madrid Well done Madrid in the away field


----------



## RocketH (Oct 20, 2021)

*[UEFA Champions League] Benfica vs Bayern Munchen*
21-10-2021 03:00 Thursday GMT+8
Bayern Munchen -1.25





						Benfica VS Bayern Munchen - Football analysis, live stream, predictions & head to head - Goaloo
					

You can check H2H stats, match predictions, odds analysis and standings for Benfica VS Bayern Munchen of UEFA Champions League on 21-10-2021.



					www.goaloo1.com
				




*[UEFA Champions League] Chelsea vs Malmo FF*
21-10-2021 03:00 Thursday GMT+8
Chelsea -2





						Chelsea VS Malmo FF - Football analysis, live stream, predictions & head to head - Goaloo
					

You can check H2H stats, match predictions, odds analysis and standings for Chelsea VS Malmo FF of UEFA Champions League on 21-10-2021.



					www.goaloo1.com
				




*[UEFA Champions League] Zenit St. Petersburg vs Juventus*
21-10-2021 03:00 Thursday GMT+8
Under 2.5 goals





						Zenit St. Petersburg VS Juventus - Football analysis, live stream, predictions & head to head - Goaloo
					

You can check H2H stats, match predictions, odds analysis and standings for Zenit St. Petersburg VS Juventus of UEFA Champions League on 21-10-2021.



					www.goaloo1.com


----------



## RocketH (Oct 21, 2021)

*Benfica 0-4 Bayern Munchen 
Chelsea 4-0 Malmo FF
Zenit St. Petersburg 0-1 Juventus
check in **www.goaloo1.com*


----------



## RocketH (Oct 21, 2021)

*[UEFA Europa League] Real Betis vs Bayer Leverkusen*
22-10-2021 00:45 Friday GMT+8
Real Betis
You can check the live odds here





						Real Betis vs Bayer Leverkusen Live 1x2 & Asian Handicap Odds Comparison
					

Goaloo provides macauslot or other bookmakers' live 1x2 odds comparison，asian handicap，over under for Real Betis and Bayer Leverkusen.



					data.goaloo1.com
				




*[UEFA Europa League] West Ham United vs Racing Genk*
22-10-2021 03:00 Friday GMT+8
Under 3 goals
live odds here





						West Ham United vs Racing Genk Live 1x2 & Asian Handicap Odds Comparison
					

Goaloo provides macauslot or other bookmakers' live 1x2 odds comparison，asian handicap，over under for West Ham United and Racing Genk.



					data.goaloo1.com
				




*[UEFA Europa League] Lazio vs Marseille*
22-10-2021 00:45 Friday GMT+8
Lazio
live odds here





						Lazio vs Marseille Live 1x2 & Asian Handicap Odds Comparison
					

Goaloo provides macauslot or other bookmakers' live 1x2 odds comparison，asian handicap，over under for Lazio and Marseille.



					data.goaloo1.com
				




Good luck today


----------



## RocketH (Oct 22, 2021)

*[Premier League] Arsenal vs Aston Villa*
23-10-2021 03:00 Saturday GMT+8
Prediction: Over 2.5 goals
Live Odds of different bookies





						Arsenal vs Aston Villa Odds & Live Betting Odds.
					

Goaloo updates Arsenal vs Aston Villa 1x2 odds, asian handicap, over under and all live betting odds.



					data.goaloo1.com
				




*[Ligue 1] Saint Etienne vs Angers*
23-10-2021 03:00 Saturday GMT+8
Prediction: Over 2.25 goals
Live Odds of different bookies





						Saint Etienne vs Angers Odds & Live Betting Odds.
					

Goaloo updates Saint Etienne vs Angers 1x2 odds, asian handicap, over under and all live betting odds.



					data.goaloo1.com
				





*[La Liga] Osasuna vs Grananda CF*
23-10-2021 03:00 Saturday GMT+8
Prediction: Osasuna
Live Odds of different bookies





						Osasuna vs Granada CF Live 1x2 & Asian Handicap Odds Comparison
					

Goaloo provides macauslot or other bookmakers' live 1x2 odds comparison，asian handicap，over under for Osasuna and Granada CF.



					data.goaloo1.com


----------



## RocketH (Oct 22, 2021)

Ronnie5 said:


> *[UEFA Europa League] Real Betis vs Bayer Leverkusen*
> 22-10-2021 00:45 Friday GMT+8
> Real Betis
> You can check the live odds here
> ...


*Real Betis 1-1 Bayer Leverkusen
West Ham United 3-0 Racing Genk
Lazio 0-0 Marseille
Need to get some rest...*


----------



## RocketH (Oct 25, 2021)

Ronnie5 said:


> *[Premier League] Arsenal vs Aston Villa*
> 23-10-2021 03:00 Saturday GMT+8
> Prediction: Over 2.5 goals
> Live Odds of different bookies
> ...


*Late update：
Arsenal 3-1 Aston Villa
Saint Etienne 2-2 Angers
Osasuna 1-1 Grananda CF*


----------



## RocketH (Oct 25, 2021)

*[Spanish Segunda Division] Girona vs Real Zaragoza*
26-10-2021 03:00 Tuesday GMT+8
Prediction: Girona
Live Odds





						Girona vs Real Zaragoza Live 1x2 & Asian Handicap Odds Comparison
					

Goaloo provides macauslot or other bookmakers' live 1x2 odds comparison，asian handicap，over under for Girona and Real Zaragoza.



					data.goaloo1.com
				




*[France Ligue 2] AJ Auxerre vs Bastia*
26-10-2021 02:45 Tuesday GMT+8
Prediction: Under 2.5 goals
Live Odds





						AJ Auxerre vs Bastia Live 1x2 & Asian Handicap Odds Comparison
					

Goaloo provides macauslot or other bookmakers' live 1x2 odds comparison，asian handicap，over under for AJ Auxerre and Bastia.



					data.goaloo1.com
				




*[Spanish La Liga] Getafe vs Celta Vigo*
26-10-2021 03:00 Tuesday GMT+8
Prediction: Draw
Live Odds





						Getafe VS Celta Vigo - Football analysis, live stream, predictions & head to head - Goaloo
					

You can check H2H stats, match predictions, odds analysis and standings for Getafe VS Celta Vigo of Spanish La Liga on 26-10-2021.



					www.goaloo1.com
				




_Back to work and will provide with more free predctions. Thanks for the support._


----------



## RocketH (Oct 28, 2021)

[Spanish La Liga] Celta Vigo vs Real Sociedad
29-10-2021 01:00 Friday GMT+8
Prediction: Real Sociedad
Celta Vigo vs Real Sociedad Live odds

[Italian Serie A] Napoli vs Bologna
29-10-2021 02:45 Friday GMT+8
Prediction: Over 3.25 goals
Napoli vs Bologna Live odds

[Brazil Serie A] Bragantino vs Sport Club Recife PE
29-10-2021 06:00 Friday GMT+8
Prediction: Bragantino -1
Bragantino vs Sport Club Recife PE Live odds


----------



## RocketH (Oct 29, 2021)

Yesterday's result:
Celta Vigo 0-2 Real Sociedad
Napoli 3-0 Bologna 1/2
Bragantino 3-0 Sport Club Recife PE


----------



## RocketH (Oct 30, 2021)

all live scores and odds datagoaloo1.com

10.30 today's free tips: 
[English Premier League] Leicester City vs Arsenal
30-10-2021 19:30 Saturday GMT+8
Prediction: BTTS
Leicester City vs Arsenal live odds
https://data.goaloo1.com/3in1odds/2027882.html

[Italian Serie A] Atalanta vs Lazio
30-10-2021 21:00 Saturday GMT+8
Predicitons: Under 3.25 goals
Atalanta vs Lazio live odds
https://data.goaloo1.com/3in1odds/2053418.html

[Spanish La Liga] Sevilla vs Osasuna
30-10-2021 22:15 Saturday GMT+8
Prediction: Sevilla
Sevilla vs Osasun live odds






						Sevilla vs Osasuna Odds & Live Betting Odds.
					

Goaloo updates Sevilla vs Osasuna 1x2 odds, asian handicap, over under and all live betting odds.



					data.goaloo1.com


----------

